# CPF Upgrade Contract - Halifax Shipyard



## Eye In The Sky (21 Apr 2008)

While watching the CBC News just minutes ago, there was a piece on the contract awarded to the Irvings for the upgrade of 7 of the CPFs.  I can't find anything on the CBC or CTV websites about this.  

Thoughts/issues/etc from any of our Navy personnel would be?  The details were very limited.  The contract is reportedly worth $549 million


----------



## NCRCrow (21 Apr 2008)

who else would get a contract like that?

More sub-standard work, long delays and the ships coming worse than they came in.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Apr 2008)

Found it  ;D
Article Link

Halifax shipyard to upgrade 7 frigates
Last Updated: Monday, April 21, 2008 | 6:21 PM AT 
CBC News 
A $549 million contract to refit seven of Canada's 12 frigates in Halifax is expected to make work for 600 people at the peak of the work.

The federal government awarded the contract Monday to the Irving-owned Halifax Shipyard, along with another contract worth $351 million to a shipyard in Victoria for the remaining frigates.

Led by J.D. Irving, dockyard workers gave a round of cheers as Defence Minister Peter MacKay made the announcement in Halifax.

"Thank you sir, thank you very much," Irving said.

The 12 frigates are the workhorses of the navy, but they are nearly 20 years old and in need of upgraded weapons, sensors and communications equipment.

The contract runs until 2020. The Halifax Shipyard expects the refit will sustain 250 jobs, and employ as many as 600 workers at the peak of the contract in 2012.

The deal is welcome news to the union at the shipyard, though it's not the new building program it says is needed.

Karl Risser, president of Local 1 of the CAW Marine Workers Federation, said the deal to refit the vessels will help keep workers in place until a contract to build is secured.

MacKay promised another announcement on rebuilding Canada's aging and shrinking navy, but did not give a date.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Apr 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> who else would get a contract like that?
> 
> More sub-standard work, long delays and the ships coming worse than they came in.



You ain't just whistling dixie.  But then, who else is left to do the work.  We have let our shipyards go down the drains.


----------



## Springroll (22 Apr 2008)

Just heard on the news that Victoria Shipyards is getting the contract for the 5 frigates out west.

Too bad the contract doesn't start til 2011...HMCS Vancouver is due to go into refit in a few months.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (22 Apr 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> who else would get a contract like that?
> 
> More sub-standard work, long delays and the ships coming worse than they came in.



I'll never understand how government contracts aren't written to prevent such activity.  

I write a lot of contracts and protecting yourself from bad workmanship (or failure to deliver of any type) is not rocket science....so as much as I blame the shipyard, I blame the incompetents in PWGS.


Matthew.


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (22 Apr 2008)

It could have been worse. At least Davie didn't get any.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2008)

drunknsubmrnr said:
			
		

> It could have been worse. At least Davie didn't get any.



True.

I thought Irving went and closed up shop.  They tore everything down in St John.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Apr 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> I thought Irving went and closed up shop.  They tore everything down in St John.



HSL is still opened and still doing a _phenomenal_ job. :

God help the Navy.


----------



## NCRCrow (22 Apr 2008)

I have taken Ships out of refit from Levis, St Catherines & St Johns and HSL is by far the WORST!

GOD Help the Navy is right!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Apr 2008)

So take it that there is 2 seperate contracts, one for each coast?


----------



## geo (22 Apr 2008)

From what I understand, ML Davie is doing quite well under new management - building oil rig platforms and the ships that service them...

http://www.davie.ca/eng/default.aspx?ID=company_356702


----------



## Springroll (23 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> So take it that there is 2 seperate contracts, one for each coast?



As per my post yesterday, yes...



			
				Springroll said:
			
		

> Just heard on the news that Victoria Shipyards is getting the contract for the 5 frigates out west.


----------



## PO2FinClk (23 Apr 2008)

To add to Springroll's posts:


			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> So take it that there is 2 seperate contracts, one for each coast?





			
				Vicotira Times Columnist said:
			
		

> A new *$351-million frigate upgrading contract -- the largest in Victoria Shipyards' 15-year history* -- will create 110 new jobs and provide economic stability for 450 workers already at the Esquimalt site.
> 
> "What it really means is a real future in the shipbuilding industry again," said Bill Morrison, business agent for Local 191 of the Boilermakers Union, one of 11 trades working at Victoria Shipyards.
> 
> ...


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (25 Apr 2008)

There's an interesting brief on the program at 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dgmepm/pmofelex/docs/Documents_and_Presentations/SNAME_Brief_2006.pdf

As near as I can figure a lot of the Halifax Class Modernisation work will have separate budgets not covered under FELEX, so we'll probably see a lot more of these announcements.


----------



## PO2FinClk (25 Apr 2008)

drunknsubmrnr said:
			
		

> As near as I can figure a lot of the Halifax Class Modernisation work will have separate budgets not covered under FELEX, so we'll probably see a lot more of these announcements.


You do realise that the brief in question is 2 years old and that changes have likely occured to the project since then?


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (25 Apr 2008)

After having been through the PMO TRUMP vs PMO CPF wars, I would be amazed if anything had substantially changed in only 2 years.


----------



## NCRCrow (26 Apr 2008)

I am a recovering TRUMP survivor!!

refits suck!


----------

